# Fellow Lumberjills and Jacks



## Gypo Logger (May 19, 2016)

A girl I worked with in the woods once asked me, 'How come a guy can shoot a moose at 50 yards, but he cant miss the edge of the toilet seat?"


----------



## Bwildered (May 19, 2016)

Timber Tool said:


> A girl I worked with in the woods once asked me, 'How come a guy can shoot a moose at 50 yards, but he cant miss the edge of the toilet seat?"


You should have told her " at least we can miss our feet "
Tanks


----------



## Gypo Logger (May 19, 2016)

Bwildered said:


> You should have told her " at least we can miss our feet "
> Tanks


Very true, however, when I went to the pharmasy and asked for condoms for seniors, they said that the only senior condoms that they had in stock were the kind that come with suspenders.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (May 19, 2016)

No trouble with aim here. I assumed it was lazy nasty people that whizzed all over the toilet.


----------



## bitzer (May 19, 2016)

I piss excellence.


----------



## chucker (May 19, 2016)

ValleyFirewood said:


> No trouble with aim here. I assumed it was lazy nasty people that whizzed all over the toilet.


LOL ... that's an easy shot when you set on the pot to take aim!!! washing your face while taking a second look at what was for supper last night... LOL


----------



## SliverPicker (May 20, 2016)

No problem with aim here either. When you're aiming from just a few inches from the surface of the water its kind of hard to hit the seat.


----------



## ArtB (May 20, 2016)

Some uv us never hit the porcelain rim even, gotta lift it up some to stay out of the cold water <G>


----------



## USMC615 (May 20, 2016)

Sometimes that toilet water is cold...and be's deep too!!


----------



## chucker (May 20, 2016)

USMC615 said:


> Sometimes that toilet water is cold...and deep too!!


deep and cold! especially when you have to pee from the kneeling position cuz ur to damned tall to get close to the rim. after half drowning the poor devil and gasping for breath and the reel is full standing fast and furious is a wondering thing! lol


----------



## USMC615 (May 20, 2016)

chucker said:


> deep and cold! especially when you have to pee from the kneeling position cuz ur to damned tall to get close to the rim. after half drowning the poor devil and gasping for breath and the reel is full standing fast and furious is a wondering thing! lol


LMAO!!...


----------



## SliverPicker (May 20, 2016)

Friggin' loggers! alot of the time the only direction is downhill. hehe!


----------



## amberg (May 21, 2016)

Bwildered said:


> You should have told her " at least we can miss our feet "
> Tanks



Not always true for me! lol


----------



## Gypo Logger (May 22, 2016)

As long as the gravy isn't tougher than the moose meat.


----------



## amberg (May 22, 2016)

As I have never eat a moose before, But I do think that I would like to try one. ( wife does super liver and onions )


----------



## Deleted member 110241 (May 27, 2016)

Timber Tool said:


> A girl I worked with in the woods once asked me, 'How come a guy can shoot a moose at 50 yards, but he cant miss the edge of the toilet seat?"



The rifle has a scope.


----------



## chucker (Jun 6, 2016)

Markus said:


> The rifle has a scope.


would that be a "pee-p site" ???? !! "watch out you might shoot your eye out kid" ........ lol


----------



## Big Block (Jun 7, 2016)

chucker said:


> LOL ... that's an easy shot when you set on the pot to take aim!!! washing your face while taking a second look at what was for supper last night... LOL



Beat me to it


----------



## Big_Wood (Jun 8, 2016)

lol, i couldn't tell ya if i was a good aim or not. i piss off the deck.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jun 9, 2016)

If Monday and Tuesday are M and T, then the rest of the week is WTF!


----------



## Big Block (Jun 9, 2016)

Timber Tool said:


> If Monday and Tuesday are M and T, then the rest of the week is WTF!



No ****. I like it


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jun 9, 2016)

Big Block said:


> No ****. I like it


Could be a good pick up line. I shall try it next time I see a woman, which isn't that often. Lol
Let me know first if it works for you, then I'll give it a go.
Women roll with the same kinda punches that we do. 
Make them laugh, even if it's at you. Lot's of times a woman is you're guardian angel.
I know it's not saw talk, but I will shut the F up while I'm ahead of the game.


----------



## Big Block (Jun 9, 2016)

Timber Tool said:


> Could be a good pick up line. I shall try it next time I see a woman, which isn't that often. Lol
> Let me know first if it works for you, then I'll give it a go.
> Women roll with the same kinda punches that we do.
> Make them laugh, even if it's at you. Lot's of times a woman is you're guardian angel.
> I know it's not saw talk, but I will shut the F up while I'm ahead of the game.



It's true. I love a woman with a broad sense of humor. If they don't have that they aren't worth being around for long.


----------



## Dave Hadden (Jun 10, 2016)

Timber Tool said:


> Very true, however, when I went to the pharmasy and asked for condoms for seniors, they said that the only senior condoms that they had in stock were the kind that come with suspenders.



I know what you mean.

What this continent needs is a good support condom. 

Not that I need one..................................................................................yet. 




Take care.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jun 10, 2016)

Timber Tool said:


> If Monday and Tuesday are M and T, then the rest of the week is WTF!


 it's F_ck all day today. F_cken fog


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jun 10, 2016)

Speaking of piss story's.
Shift change never disappoints around here. Last night Buddy hangs it out and other Faller cups his hand and sticks it under the line of fire then throws it in the riggers face.
Of course it's a fight but it gets broken up. Now another Faller is taking a piss then Faller Tom said "what's so bad about it" as he puts both of his hands underneath and washes his face..lol
I'm grabbing my last few thing out of my room ready to gear up in the dry room this morning and the fight is on a couple of rooms down. I guess that rigger stole the fallers beer from his room to Pay him back for the piss in the face. The Faller gets to go to another job in place of another Faller that was going from here tonight anyhow. The rigger can't be here either. That's what you get for 'hanging out' with a bunch of retard fallers.


----------



## amberg (Jun 10, 2016)

westcoaster90 said:


> lol, i couldn't tell ya if i was a good aim or not. i piss off the deck.



Same here, only a porch.


----------



## Big_Wood (Jun 10, 2016)

Westboastfaller said:


> Speaking of piss story's.
> Shift change never disappoints around here. Last night Buddy hangs it out and other Faller cups his hand and sticks it under the line of fire then throws it in the riggers face.
> Of course it's a fight but it gets broken up. Now another Faller is taking a piss then Faller Tom said "what's so bad about it" as he puts both of his hands underneath and washes his face..lol
> I'm grabbing my last few thing out of my room ready to gear up in the dry room this morning and the fight is on a couple of rooms down. I guess that rigger stole the fallers beer from his room to Pay him back for the piss in the face. The Faller gets to go to another job in place of another Faller that was going from here tonight anyhow. The rigger can't be here either. That's what you get for 'hanging out' with a bunch of retard fallers.



that's just ****'n sick  worst story i ever heard in camp other then yours was this one guy who pissed in juice jugs. shift change day the barge staff tidied up the room but left those jugs. other faller went in there and thinking it was gatorade took a big swig of it. he was pissed!!! LOL glad it wasn't me cause someone would have had to die for that. i wouldn't have been that stupid though. he must have been real hurt'n for a drink.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jun 10, 2016)

Yuck! I was hoping I was going to the conventional job from here but it looks like I'm staying on heli for now. Fogged out on my last day of last shift and my first day back. They are taking that old float barge out and bringing in the Helifor barge which Sibola is cutting for. look at that thing! Rats won't even live on that thing because they wouldn't want their buddies to find out that's where they live. There is grass and trees growing out of the deck. Sibola will be here for all year. They have 100,000 metres here. I was just talking to Lorne yesterday at the saw shop and at coal harbour. You should give Lorne a call or text/ email. If they have all that heli, they will need trainees. You don't want to go to the east side of the Island cutting Fir. It really dosen't count for experience. You can cut it for 20 yrs and you still don't know anything. They are in nice wood too. Rippers


----------



## Big_Wood (Jun 12, 2016)

Westboastfaller said:


> Yuck! I was hoping I was going to the conventional job from here but it looks like I'm staying on heli for now. Fogged out on my last day of last shift and my first day back. They are taking that old float barge out and bringing in the Helifor barge which Sibola is cutting for. look at that thing! Rats won't even live on that thing because they wouldn't want their buddies to find out that's where they live. There is grass and trees growing out of the deck. Sibola will be here for all year. They have 100,000 metres here. I was just talking to Lorne yesterday at the saw shop and at coal harbour. You should give Lorne a call or text/ email. If they have all that heli, they will need trainees. You don't want to go to the east side of the Island cutting Fir. It really dosen't count for experience. You can cut it for 20 yrs and you still don't know anything. They are in nice wood too. Rippers
> View attachment 507600



i've got Lornes number and will shoot him a text in a few days. currently got another gig i'm trying to get in on though and wanna wait a few days to see before i go flying up to ocean falls. isn't that where you are right now? how long is the flight from coal harbour? i would love to fall some fur. been in nothing but cedar, hemlock, and balsam on ground where you can spit from the top and have it land in the ocean lol. everything brushy as all hell and covered in moss.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jun 12, 2016)

It's just over an hour to Central coast. That where I am yes


----------



## Big_Wood (Jun 12, 2016)

does your camp have a pad on it Jamie?


----------



## Big_Wood (Jun 12, 2016)

Westboastfaller said:


> It's just over an hour to Central coast. That where I am yes



how big is the plane. must be of decent size to fly all the guys up. many bringing grinders to camp? think i would just run round for my first shift as to not bring my grinder for nothing and have it sit in the truck whole shift because the plane didn't have room. what hospital are you guys using for emergency?


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jun 12, 2016)

No, not like the Helifor barge. The vertol fuels on the barge. ours fuel on land. they all have a dock though


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jun 12, 2016)

They are 7 seat Beaver's, couple have the turbine in them. there is lots of room as well flights. if it doesn't go on that flight it will go on the next. Bella Bella hospital.


----------



## Big_Wood (Jun 12, 2016)

Westboastfaller said:


> No, not like the Helifor barge. The vertol fuels on the barge. ours fuel on land. they all have a dock thoughView attachment 507840



you guys flying out in that 206?


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jun 14, 2016)

westcoaster90 said:


> you guys flying out in that 206?


 no just to work..lol
Yes we were but moisture caused a sensor to go off today so we fired that helicopter and lost the days work because nobody would go first..haha. We now got this French A-star which are beautiful machines.


----------



## Big_Wood (Jun 14, 2016)

Westboastfaller said:


> no just to work..lol
> Yes we were but moisture caused a sensor to go off today so we fired that helicopter and lost the days work because nobody would go first..haha. We now got this French A-star which are beautiful machines.
> View attachment 508268



looks like it's pissing up there! send some of it down here. were drying up. i like the A Stars for the room. the 500 is pretty slick for logging though. never been in a 206. Sibola must be running a 500 if they're doing a helifor job. you guys marshal right off that dock? convenient! my buddy is doing some heli right now and he has to boat to shore in the AM and then drive in a crummy a couple k to get to the marshaling area.


----------



## Big_Wood (Jun 14, 2016)

by the way, great pics bud!


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jun 14, 2016)

Yeah they got the Helifor 500
White & red one but we all used the 206 for a while. The 206 isn't very practical as it only takes three workers at a time. Instead of four and 1/3 more pad drops plus short cycles.


----------



## Big_Wood (Jun 14, 2016)

Westboastfaller said:


> Yeah they got the Helifor 500
> White & red one but we all used the 206 for a while. The 206 isn't very practical as it only takes three workers at a time. Instead of four and 1/3 more pad drops plus short cycles.



500's the same 3 passenger deal. it's got some nuts though. the pilot must have been running trips forever just to get all you guys out in that 206 depending on how far the blocks are of course. in Toba they were across the inlet. took the westcoast helicopters pilot 45min but only took the helifor pilot 26min for the same trips both in 500's. bet the A star could have done it in 20min because it would have done one less trip. guess they gotta use what they got available though.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jun 14, 2016)

That's out my bedroom btw. Sibola is cutting that hill you can see with the A-star. barge bringing us food. That looks like a pallet of chain oil on that lift. wood getting flown off my quarter yesterday. tipical Swanson in a spruce.


----------



## Big_Wood (Jun 14, 2016)

i'm jeolous  looks like perfect cutting weather up there.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jun 14, 2016)

Yes I find out in the mornings if I fly at 630 or boat at 6 then drive and fly from fueling. It's my turn to boat for a while I think. It's stupid because when we get there and it's foggy the guys won't stay and we go back and they fly us from camp if it gets clear or the guys take a mental health day.. lol


----------



## Big_Wood (Jun 14, 2016)

sounds like alot of fog up central coast. we didn't lose one day in Toba. mind you some days we started at noon and got flown down at 7 but at least we got the day in. so your saying they boat you to shore and you gotta climb the hill? looks like your a ways up in that pic. would be shitty to hike up from the water with all your gear, gas, and oil.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jun 14, 2016)

No..I flew from the dock every time I got on the hill. 3 times we TRIED to water taxi across the inlet and drive to a staging area
to cut down on flight time but they were all unsuccessful attempts to fly from there to our heli pads on our quarter.
No boating today because we had the A-star. Much faster to get us on & off the hill.


----------



## bitzer (Jun 15, 2016)

Westboastfaller said:


> That's out my bedroom btw. Sibola is cutting that hill you can see with the A-star. barge bringing us food. That looks like a pallet of chain oil on that lift. wood getting flown off my quarter yesterday. tipical Swanson in a spruce.View attachment 508276
> 
> View attachment 508274


So you're not full of ****. That's refreshing. My hat's off to you sir!


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jun 30, 2016)

I just joined a dating site, and if that girl doesn't look like she does in her profile she'll just have to buy the drinks until does. Lol.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jun 30, 2016)

westcoaster90 said:


> sounds like alot of fog up central coast. we didn't lose one day in Toba. mind you some days we started at noon and got flown down at 7 but at least we got the day in. so your saying they boat you to shore and you gotta climb the hill? looks like your a ways up in that pic. would be shitty to hike up from the water with all your gear, gas, and oil.


Hey dweeb boy, I was in Toba too, on or about 1981. Big flood there, salmon were running up the ditches and had to rescue our 266's by helicopter. Was doing some juvenile spacing there, but real big wood just above us on the road they were blasting above. Rocks bigger than a house were reinging down and topping big stems on their way down.
Saw lots of bears there to, some guys wouldn't shut down their saw. SoI guess looking back, they were just pusssies.


----------



## Big_Wood (Jun 30, 2016)

Timber Tool said:


> Hey dweeb boy, I was in Toba too, on or about 1981. Big flood there, salmon were running up the ditches and had to rescue our 266's by helicopter. Was doing some juvenile spacing there, but real big wood just above us on the road they were blasting above. Rocks bigger than a house were reinging down and topping big stems on their way down.
> Saw lots of bears there to, some guys wouldn't shut down their saw. SoI guess looking back, they were just pusssies.



Toba never had any culls so i'm not sure what your talking about. if you really were there did you notice how steep it was? lol humans can't walk on **** steeper then that.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jun 30, 2016)

westcoaster90 said:


> Toba never had any culls so i'm not sure what your talking about. if you really were there did you notice how steep it was? lol humans can't walk on **** steeper then that.


No, I was spacing around camp in the stuff that was planted in 1945 by consciencious objecters, so yes, you are correct, there were no culls in Toba Inlet.


----------



## Big_Wood (Jun 30, 2016)

Timber Tool said:


> No, I was spacing around camp in the stuff that was planted in 1945 by consciencious objecters, so yes, you are correct, there were no culls in Toba Inlet.



you must have been spacing the watershed. most of Toba has been logged at this point but we were in the last old growth there. hell, you might have worked for my grandfather. he had a huge falling contract along with the watershed spacing back in the late 70's.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jun 30, 2016)

Good tune here.
http://l.facebook.com/l.php?u=http:...JW_7fTEkN9h0uX-UVVcm6IymMwt4hCSEBebMJYuJE&s=1


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jun 30, 2016)

Soory, maybe it wasn't that good of a tune.


----------



## Bwildered (Jul 1, 2016)

Timber Tool said:


> I just joined a dating site, and if that girl doesn't look like she does in her profile she'll just have to buy the drinks until does. Lol.


You know they're a Yukon "10" when they're buying the drinks, own a remote fishing & hunting lodge & are living off the interest of the inheritance.
I've been momentarily wooed by that type, but I think they needed to be a "20" to really seal the deal, because I'm such a cheap drunk! But when they're drinking 2 to your 1 it brings into question your own looks & maybe you are batting above your average.
Tanski


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jul 3, 2016)

A strong women looks out after herself, a stronger women looks out after everybody else.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jul 3, 2016)

Sometimes women are the best friend you will ever have!


----------



## Big_Wood (Jul 3, 2016)

Timber Tool said:


> Sometimes women are the best friend you will ever have!



beveraging?


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jul 3, 2016)

westcoaster90 said:


> beveraging?


Somewhat,
Did you get gooned on Canada Day? I think your GF might like me, but that's a left handed compliment Shane.
Land of the midnight sun here. All I can say is Girls, Girls and Girls, the bush hippy type. Nothing like a girl to set a man straight.


----------



## Big_Wood (Jul 3, 2016)

Lol, you Don't know what your missing around here. No I didn't get gooned because I don't care for other people when they get retarded gooned. So I let them get gooned without me that day and I get gooned without them every other day. Lol


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jul 3, 2016)

Women, women and more women!


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jul 3, 2016)

i just wanted to talk about girls for awhile if I could. Girls will always save your ass. Trust me,it's true.what gems they are.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jul 3, 2016)

Am I saying all the right things?


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jul 3, 2016)

westcoaster90 said:


> Lol, you Don't know what your missing around here. No I didn't get gooned because I don't care for other people when they get retarded gooned. So I let them get gooned without me that day and I get gooned without them every other day. Lol


Are you trying to tell me you're a bush hippy?


----------



## Big Block (Jul 3, 2016)

I just got hosed by baby mama what a *****


----------



## Bwildered (Jul 3, 2016)

Timber Tool said:


> Am I saying all the right things?


Only the local airline booking agency would be able to confirm that for sure, that's whether they are escaping the area within 1 days travel in a vehicle , Or the beautiful angels with their halos around their ankles are flocking in for a piece of the baron & some wild times in a soon to be sweat lodge.
Thansk


----------



## Big_Wood (Jul 3, 2016)

Timber Tool said:


> Are you trying to tell me you're a bush hippy?



Bush hippies generally spend time in the bush with other hippies playing hacky sack and trying to save the frogs. I prefer no people in my company so I usually go to the bush with no more then my truck, a saw, and a box of beer. Bush redneck.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jul 5, 2016)

I hear ya, but what about bush hippies from other countries. I could sure handle a women fom Siberia or from any other country for that matter. If you want to know the truth, just ask a black women who I love all to hell.
Anyway, I had a great day, and I think it's gonna get better.
Just wanted to say hats off to Cleveland Ohio NBA. Lebron James rocks!


----------



## Big_Wood (Jul 5, 2016)

Timber Tool said:


> I hear ya, but what about bush hippies from other countries. I could sure handle a women fom Siberia or from any other country for that matter. If you want to know the truth, just ask a black women who I love all to hell.
> Anyway, I had a great day, and I think it's gonna get better.
> Just wanted to say hats off to Cleveland Ohio NBA. Lebron James rocks!



you gotta lay off the sauce bud lol


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jul 5, 2016)

I just wanted to talk about gypsies, vagabonds, hobos and tramps..


----------

